# Bench top lathe mounting



## Spinartist (Feb 8, 2017)

When bench top mounting your lathe, mount the headstock end back 2 to 3 inches & you will have a much easier time turning bowls & hollow forms. This gives you better position for tool usage working off the end of your lathe & you can still do all spindle work normally. It really makes a difference!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2017)

I never even thought to do that, great idea Lee, thanks! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 8, 2017)

Thought that one up all by my self!!  Lee Sky - super genius!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 8, 2017)

That's exactly where I have mine! I thought of it first

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Thought that one up all by my self!!  Lee Sky - super genius!!





Jim Beam said:


> That's exactly where I have mine! I thought of it first



Mine is the same way....maybe genius runs rampant among us WBites....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 8, 2017)

I first did it back in 2004. So there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2017)

I guess I'm a dumb a.. because mine is straight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> I guess I'm a dumb a.. because mine is straight


I'm right there with you Tony!! Must be something with how the axis' align down here in the South!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> I guess I'm a dumb a.. because mine is straight





Wildthings said:


> I'm right there with you Tony!! Must be something with how the axis' align down here in the South!!



Us tall guys have longer arms, so, we can move it back to accommodate our ape hangers.....
you short guys should mount em to a stool or something....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Us tall guys have longer arms, so, we can move it back to accommodate our ape hangers.....
> you short guys should mount em to a stool or something....



Not all of us have an inflatable dinosaur suit that makes us 10 feet tall!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> Not all of us have an inflatable dinosaur suit that makes us 10 feet tall!!



I can let you borrow it......

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2017)

Mines still in a box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Mines still in a box.



You bought an inflatable dinosaur costume too and haven't taken it out of the box????????

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> You bought an inflatable dinosaur costume too and haven't taken it out of the box????????


Very funny......so what if I did? Wanna race?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very funny......so what if I did? Wanna race?



Nothing, I'm just saying if I had one it wouldn't still be in the box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2017)

Oops, sorry Tony, I thought Marc asked that. If I had a dinosaur costume it would not be in the box. I would have to be a 5 year old, lol.
But could you picture me and Marc in a dinosaur costume foot race?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2017)

Dude, that would be awesome! I would buy one too and go wherever ya'll were and join the race!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> I guess I'm a dumb a.. because mine is straight




Not dumb... maybe ignorant!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> I guess I'm a dumb a.. because mine is straight



How would you know in that shop???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 10, 2017)

@Spinartist @Tony 
What is your turning lathe? A lady friend wants to get into turning and I am asking about for her.


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> @Spinartist @Tony
> What is your turning lathe? A lady friend wants to get into turning and I am asking about for her.



Jim, mine is a PSI turncrafter 10-18 with variable speed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 11, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> @Spinartist @Tony
> What is your turning lathe? A lady friend wants to get into turning and I am asking about for her.




I turn on a 20" Euro 2000 Poolwood, a 6" Carbitec, a 12" Delta midi, a 10" jet mini, & a Horrible Freight super mini 2" lathe. All electronic variable speed.

Depends on what you lady friend wants to make. If turning smalls like pens, bottle stoppers, duck calls miniatures, etc... a 10" swing (diameter) lathe is good.

If she wants to do medium sized bowls & hollow forms she should get at least a 12" to 14" swing lathe. The bigger the chunk a log, the bigger & more horse power you needs!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

